# babies love their warming barrel



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Learned how to make this warming barrel here and had one ready for kidding. They took to it like a duck takes to water. I love seeing them all snuggled up in there. LaRoux (mama) is not such a big fan. She is always on her knees in front of it trying to talk her kids into coming out.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We only keep the light on for 2 or 3 days, I don't like see the kids get too warm. Plus too much heat can encourage bacterial growth. But those barrels are a blessing in cold weather with newborn kids.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh nice! Thanks for pointing that out. Actually, their first two days they had a small stall with heat lamp. Now, they have large stall with barrel (100w light bulb) and outside in the main pen during the day. Tomorrow they move out to the main pen full time. They just love that barrel at night. Maybe I should give them a dog house or something to hang out in out in the big pen.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

That's a great idea. I was thinking of making one for when we kid in February.
Those kids are adorable btw!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice set up! Next time ya needs one big enough for mama doe too. Poor neglected thang.
It's so neat how kids will always find the warm spot & curl up with their siblings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My babies are almost 3 weeks old and still love sleeping in the barrel. I also have a 100W bulb and they just go in there when they are cold at night.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

you know you could always look for one of those square plastic water tanks that usually have the cage around it and do the same thing that you did with the barrel. With the square one there will also be room for mom!! I see them all the time for sale on craigslist for cheap...Thats what im gonna go with when i breed my Boers..


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

having a place for the kids to get out from the main group and adults is always a good idea, doesn't have to be heated. We have a creepfeed area and some boards set up for small spaces for the kids to lay. They always use them. We only use the barrels while the does are actually kidding, then we put them in the rafters.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

gotcha 20kids...and i agree that they need a place to get away from the big goats! I didnt know that you were meaning to seperate them by using the barrel...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

fd123 said:


> gotcha 20kids...and i agree that they need a place to get away from the big goats! I didnt know that you were meaning to seperate them by using the barrel...


Out of 40 to 45 kids a year, we always had at least one smashed kid, until we started using the warming Barrels and making sure there were separate places for the kids to lay away from mom. Yes, some mom's do seem to keep the kids close. But on those cold nights when the kids were new and we were trying to warm them with a heat lamp hanging, mom would try to get under it and every dang year I would have a smashed kid. One year I even lost a buckling that was almost 2 weeks old. Not from mom gettting under the heat lamp, but during a storm they all crowded into the barn and some how one got laid on. 
We have not lost a single kid to being laid on, since we use the warming barrels and set up small spaces for the kids to lay behind or in. I figure there are enough other ways that goats will try to die, so at least we are trying to prevent one way. LOL Dang goats can drive you crazy.


----------

